# UK Level 3 autonomy



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

In the UK, Tesla is only rated as level 2 autonomy. This is quite annoying as towards the end of this year (2021), because they are opening up cars to be able to drive themselves and the driver be able to read news or watch telly on the vehicle equipment but only on level 3 autonomy like Mercedes have. I need to look into this a bit more to find out if Tesla will be included but it's looking unlikely. This, I think will be a major problem for people wanting this feature.
I will do some more digging, but has anyone got more information on this and what might be happening to Tesla cars with this new ruling. (UK of course), 
(one news article)
https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...ay-hands-free-driving-motorways-end-2021.html


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Autopilot currently requires the driver to be paying attention and be ready to take over at a moments notice.

I wouldn't look for Tesla to be included until FSD is generally available. Even then, it will probably be a while before Tesla is comfortable enough with progress to allow drivers to be distracted.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I wouldn't look for Tesla to be included until FSD is generally available. Even then, it will probably be a while before Tesla is comfortable enough with progress to allow drivers to be distracted.


How is it that Tesla is considered a leader in self-driving when it will probably be a while for them to reach level 3?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Unless I've missed something, Mercedes doesn't have a L3 solution. And looking at the video in the referenced article, it doesn't look like as advanced L2 solution as Tesla has.
There are a lot of caveats in the article, such as limited to 37 mph. And a more hilarious "it has to notify the driver at least 10 seconds before" clause. 

So I think that this looks like a political announcement for something that just doesn't exist yet. I'm pretty sure that Mercedes (nor anyone else) has a L3 solution that can support driving in any location (that has sufficiently marked roads). Just the 30 mph requirement says that it must be exceptionally predictive. My calculations indicate that 10 seconds at 30 mph is a half mile. Not even human vision can guarantee that. 

But in rereading the article, all that they are saying is that Britain seems to be considering automatic lane keeping as a L3 feature. And if this is true, then Tesla could easily change the software for UK to allow non-attentive driving. But it would have to disable lane change to do so.

The interesting part is that if ALKS is approved, then Tesla may be the first to implement, since it can roll the software out over the air. I believe that most other vehicles would need at least a dealer visit and probably pay for the enhanced feature.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> My calculations indicate that 10 seconds at 30 mph is a half mile.


Check your math on that. 30 mph is a half mile per minute. 10 seconds would be 440 feet.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> How is it that Tesla is considered a leader in self-driving when it will probably be a while for them to reach level 3?


Cause social media folks say it's super cool.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Cause social media folks say it's super cool.


Free advertisers.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Unless I've missed something, Mercedes doesn't have a L3 solution. And looking at the video in the referenced article, it doesn't look like as advanced L2 solution as Tesla has.
> There are a lot of caveats in the article, such as limited to 37 mph. And a more hilarious "it has to notify the driver at least 10 seconds before" clause.
> 
> So I think that this looks like a political announcement for something that just doesn't exist yet. I'm pretty sure that Mercedes (nor anyone else) has a L3 solution that can support driving in any location (that has sufficiently marked roads). Just the 30 mph requirement says that it must be exceptionally predictive. My calculations indicate that 10 seconds at 30 mph is a half mile. Not even human vision can guarantee that.
> ...


I am in the hope that tesla will update in the UK as soon as this is made law, but yes, of course, it's on the motorways (highways), and that's all we need really. I bought into Tesla to take away the dull part of my journey, when dribbling around the M25 on my commute at average of ~30mph, the car does that bit and it does it well as far as I'm concerned. Would just be nice to drink my coffee and watch the news while it does this bit rather than stare out the window at the same thing every day.
The government are under pressure from the big guys, (merc, bmw and audi), to make this happen, so I'm sure it'll come soon. I'll just be a little miffed that with the millions of miles Tesla has done that it will be last to the party. But that's politics for you.


----------

